# Sevin dust-- how much and other questions



## downtownbirdies (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Poor Pidge is being troubled by pigeon flies, so we got some 5% Sevin dust for him. The problem is, we don't know how much to put on him...What do you use on a single 3/4 lb. bird?

Also, he is still not completely comfortable with being held, so its is going to be extremely difficult to put the dust on him-- much less the recommended hood! Has anyone found any creative ways to dust a shy bird?

I wondered in particular, if we could put the dust in water and use a pump sprayer (with a spray that's heavy enough he couldn't breathe it) or just wet him down with the mix. Is there any reason this woudn't work?

Please reply -- he's having a terrible time. (We got three flies off him and found another dead one in his water bowl, so he's got it bad...)


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

Not sure I can really give you the best answer, but when I have used a more bird-specific powder the recommendationwas simply "lightly dust".

It won't do him any harm to be held firmly just for this - most of ours don't much like being held for whatever reason. If one person hold him underneath (his legs) and completely covers his head and face with the other hand, while the other quickly dusts him topside and under wings, it should take no time.

I doubt that putting the stuff in water will do much good - and I know people do use water specific dips for pigeons... hopefull one will spot this.

We generally use a mite and insect spray designed for pigeons (ours is "Johnsons", but I couldn't say if that's available where you are)

John


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You can cover his head with a sock, slightly loose, to keep the bird from inhaling the dust, and it helps keep them calm.

I really like the pigeon sprays as it doesn't blow around and get in their lungs & is safe for warm blooded animals and birds. Some birds just struggle more then others, and with that it is best to get someone to help you.

You can also buy an endo-ecto product, where you put a drop on the birds foot once a month and it will kill every parasite without much work, you might want to consider that.


----------



## joefi2 (Aug 11, 2005)

Little Fly,s I Put A Stickky Strip Up Out Of Reach Of The Bird,s I Also Put A Table Spoon Of Borax In About 2 Gal Of Bath Water They Love To Take Bath,s And It Keep All The Flee,s And Mite,s Of Their Feather,s And It Doesnt Seem To Bother Them If They Drink The Water But I Also Take It Out After About A Hour Tiil The Next Time In A Couple Of Day,s When I Put The Tub Back In Their Out Side Cage With More Borex


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Treesa, will the endo ecto product also help with internal parasites? or just the outside buggers? Just wondering...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Cricket said:


> Treesa, will the endo ecto product also help with internal parasites? or just the outside buggers? Just wondering...



Yep, it takes care of internal and external parasites.


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Where oh where does one get this wonderful product??? Jedds???


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Cricket, 

I see that they sell the endo ecto at Siegels...Here is the link, just scroll down the list and you'll see it

http://www.siegelpigeons.com/catalog-external.html


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks Brad! I have already gone ahead and ordered some of this amazing stuff! Just in case! My pigs are healthy and good, but I would not mind using this "magic" if I feel the need. I like to be prepared. My medicine cabinet has just grown! Thanks again.


----------

